# Anyone Use Prescription Goggles ?



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm curious about this too because my vision is 20/100 and I it helps a lot to be able to see.


----------



## dtshakuras (Jun 2, 2011)

I just wear the goggles over my glasses. Many goggles will say their not eyeglass compatible but it will work as long as your glasses aren't gigantic. My current goggle is Anon Hawkeye and it fits fine over my glasses. I've used a much smaller goggle last season and it still fit over my glasses. I'd say you should go to the store and test it out if possible if your worried about it.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Some companies make "inserts" that fit in the goggles. Couple pair of the same goggles with different lens colors.....you just switch the insert.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Some companies make "inserts" that fit in the goggles. Couple pair of the same goggles with different lens colors.....you just switch the insert.



by insert u just mean the different coloured lens ?


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2011)

check this out
ProLens - Replacement Lenses - For Goggles and Sunglasses


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

SBE said:


> check this out
> ProLens - Replacement Lenses - For Goggles and Sunglasses


this says it all... thanks


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

I have a friend who has prescription goggles, they cost him an insane amount of money just for the lens, few hundred at least if not more. He had to special order the lens at a glasses shop in Whistler.

I'm really blind without glasses too, but I wear contacts for snowboarding. Have you tried contacts yet or are your eyes not suitable for them?


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I either wear my prescription motorcycle sunglasses (with transition lenses) if it's not dumping, my OTG goggles with my regular glasses, or more recently, contacts with my goggles.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

Jed said:


> I have a friend who has prescription goggles, they cost him an insane amount of money just for the lens, few hundred at least if not more. He had to special order the lens at a glasses shop in Whistler.
> 
> I'm really blind without glasses too, but I wear contacts for snowboarding. Have you tried contacts yet or are your eyes not suitable for them?


just never bothered trying contacts.... i guess i can always wear my goggles over my glasses...


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

The big downside of goggles over glasses is fogging. It can be a bit of a pain in the butt. If I recall correctly, it was why my friend swapped to a prescription lens.

Should give contacts a go  It's A LOT nicer than the other options as long as your eyes work with contacts well.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

ah ok thanks for the help.... anything to get me out of a expensive prescription lens....


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

I def second contacts. The only time I really wear them is when I go boarding, and maybe the occasional concert. Way better than riding with glasses, or expensive lenses, because you can see walking around without your goggles being on still, and the new ones are sooooooooo much more comfortable than they use to be.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> Just wondering if anyone here has experience with prescription goggles ? Do you buy the goggles at the sport store and just change out the lenses to a specialty ordered one from your glasses store? Or do you guys just wear your glasses underneath the goggles ? Any info would be appreciated thanks...


I ordered prescription goggles from sportrx.com.
Uvex prescription goggles
These are not inserts although you can get the goggles and inserts (or just inserts) for cheaper. I like my vision with these goggles, the looks of the goggles themselves, not so much, but I don't care. I haven't used them on the slopes yet, got them this Fall. I don't expect their care and maintenance to be any different than regular goggles.

I chose this route because I don't need any vision correction most of the time... I just need some vision correction to keep things from being slightly blurry when looking over my left shoulder. Till now I didn't use any vision correction on the slopes but since I want to get more into trees and moguls this year, thought it'd be a good idea.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> by insert u just mean the different coloured lens ?


A plastic frame that holds your prescription lens. The frame, with lens, fits inside the goggles. You buy the frame from whatever company, and have your local optician fill the prescription. I have been very happy with Zeal Optics.......but I'm sure there are others.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Fogging makes wearing glasses under my goggles inpossible. I go with contacts. Yes, they make my eyes VERY tired but that's the tradeoff I guess. It's the ONLY time I wear contacts.


----------



## Carl (Nov 25, 2011)

One of my colleagues has prescription goggles. He bought them from Zenni Optical and was very satisfied since they were comfortable and sturdy. He said the prices were affordable and his favorite ones only cost him about $37. I am planning to order one pair after having my eye exam next week.


----------

